
Show HN: Make money interviewing candidates - casper345
http://thegatekeepers.co/
======
sidlls
This looks a bit different from karat.io which specializes in engineering
candidate screens. Aside from the different roles what is different about this
from that service?

Also, "gatekeepers" may have a negative connotation for some. It can imply
status conferred by tenure or social acumen, not merit, for example. Think
"ball of mud architecture", where the ones who created the ball are
gatekeepers usually in the negative sense that they don't want to see change
because it might disrupt their position.

